# Birth Control



## Laney (Feb 20, 2012)

What methods have you used, and how have they negatively or positively affected your health? What method would you recommend to others?


----------



## jeffbobs (Jan 27, 2012)

I have 2 females i can speak for about using the implant. Current GF and good friend. 

Girlfriend has periods that are not regular and last longer than usual(althou was told it would work itself out after 3 months or so, its been almost 2 years)

And my friend had the implant and this is not a joke althou it may sound like it. turned from a slightly weighty girl with G cups to a skinny skinny girl with C cups.


----------



## Laney (Feb 20, 2012)

I've used 4 methods over my life buy I'm happiest with my current one. I started with condoms, then with Natural Family Planning, the occasional plan B, and now have a Copper IUD. I had heavy bleeding the first week and heavier periods for the first 6 months but now they are back to being light and 3-4 days long. The Paragard lasts ten years and I ho estlu don't even remember it's there 99% of the time. 

The worse method I've ever tried was Plan B.


----------



## knittigan (Sep 2, 2011)

I've used regular oral contraceptives (Alesse) as well as Plan B, both with mild side effects. I've never had any weight/acne/depression issues on Alesse. I guess it makes me a little "softer" emotionally -- I'm a lot more touchy-feely and I cry quite easily. It's not really like PMS... the best way I have to describe it is that my emotions are quite close to the surface. I have a family history of hypertension and it has also raised my blood pressure a bit, but my doctors have all said that it's still within a safe range, so I'm not too worried about it at the present time. The benefits are far outweighing the costs for me.

I've heard good things about IUDs, but the idea of someone prying apart my cervix to implant something in the wall of my uterus makes me wake to faint repeatedly, so no thanks. At least not at this point in my life -- I may reconsider one if I have children someday.


----------



## koalaroo (Nov 25, 2011)

Laney said:


> What methods have you used, and how have they negatively or positively affected your health? What method would you recommend to others?


I'm currently on Ocella which is basically Yaz. It cleared up my mild acne, and put my periods on a normal schedule. Prior to going on Ocella, I was having my period every two weeks and no one could find anything wrong with me (so I got put on the Ocella). It hasn't made me gain weight, but it has generally kept my weight stable. It has also had some stabilizing effects on my mood, and PMS symptoms have become less pronounced the longer I've been taking it.


----------



## INTJellectual (Oct 22, 2011)

I use IUD as a contraceptive after having two boys. So far it has no side effects on me other than when I first used that, there were some heavy cramping when I was having my period for the first few months. Now my body has already adjusted. I cannot use pills and injectables because I am prone to having high bloods.


----------



## firedell (Aug 5, 2009)

I was on the contraceptive pill microgynon 30 for 2 years, and I found that it gave me lighter periods and I went a cup size up.(This bothers me) One great thing about it is I found that I didn't gain weight with it as some people claim.


----------



## Eerie (Feb 9, 2011)

Hormonal birth control (any kind) causes my skin condition to constantly act up, and when you have a skin condition as serious as mine that's the last thing you want. So I don't take any anymore. Hormonal BC also caused me to be on a constant period, I'm talking bleeding for over three months at a time and that got old really really fast. So now my only form of bc is condoms, not the best but it's better than being on a never ending period while my skin falls off.


----------



## chip (Oct 12, 2011)

Any hormonal birth control, even if it makes you feel good and helps with not becoming pregnant- They're all bad. They are poisons. I've heard of nothing but horror stories including my own. I have estrogen dominance because of them and have had anxiety disorder for over 6 years due to them. They're not good for any woman and they're unnatural. Why would anyone go so far to mess with mother nature that badly?


----------



## chip (Oct 12, 2011)




----------



## thealchemist (May 19, 2012)

I've been on birth control pills (combination hormones) for about 8 months. The first 3 months I was on Yaz. It worked fine at first but then I started getting cystic acne on my chin and I got high blood pressure. Into the third month I had spotting instead of my period which made me a little worrisome. I need to see my period each month.

I switched and got on Ortho Tri-Cyclen Lo in June. Blood pressure is back to normal and my periods are a bit shorter. I did break out but now I'm back on Proactiv which is doing me wonders. It hasn't negatively effected me enough that I would consider trying another method.

I use Planned Parenthood and they're very helpful to me.


----------



## milti (Feb 8, 2012)

Condoms only. None of that hormonal crap for me.


----------



## Diogenes (Jun 30, 2011)

chip said:


> They are poisons.


Every single thing is a "poison", what matters is how much of it.



> I've heard of nothing but horror stories including my own.I have estrogen dominance because of them and have had anxiety disorder for over 6 years due to them.


Anecdotal evidence.



> They're not good for any woman and they're unnatural. Why would anyone go so far to mess with mother nature that badly?


Appeal to nature.


----------



## Trinidad (Apr 16, 2010)

Same here.


----------



## chip (Oct 12, 2011)

Diogenes said:


> Every single thing is a "poison", what matters is how much of it.


There are things in this world that are not poisons by nature. Water for example. It can become a poison. It is not one by nature. Here are side effects of birth control since you seem to think my post is that of anecdotal evidence.
Birth control side effects:

Ortho tri-cyclen

Breast TendernessLess SevereBreast Fullness due to Milk ProductionLess SevereAcneLess SevereDizzyLess SevereLow EnergyLess SevereVisible Water RetentionLess SevereFeel Like Throwing UpLess SevereThrowing UpLess SevereStomach CrampsLess SevereSwelling of the AbdomenLess SevereFeeling WeakLess SevereWater RetentionLess Severe
*Infrequent side effects of Ortho Tri-Cyclen (28) Oral:*


High Blood PressureSevereMigraine HeadacheLess SevereSun-Sensitive SkinLess SevereHair LossLess SevereExcessive HairinessLess SevereYellow-Brown Patches on SkinLess SevereWeight GainLess SevereWeight LossLess SevereFrequent HeadachesLess SevereYeast Infection of Vagina and VulvaLess SevereAltered Interest in Having Sexual IntercourseLess Severe
*Rare side effects of Ortho Tri-Cyclen (28) Oral:*


DepressionSevereSudden Blindness and Pain Upon Moving the EyeSeverePancreatitisSevereHeart AttackSevereStrokeSevereObstruction of a Blood Vessel by a Blood ClotSevereBlood ClotSevereHepatitisSevereDisease of the GallbladderSevereInflammation or Infection of VaginaSevereAbsence of Menstrual PeriodsSevereIrregular PeriodsSevereBleeding Not Related to Menstrual PeriodSevereBenign Tumor of Liver CellsSevereLiver CancerSevereBreast TumorSevereHigh Amount of Triglyceride in the BloodSevereCervical DischargeLess SevereFocal Nodular Hyperplasia of LiverLess SevereChange in AppetiteLess Severe


Depo vera : 


abdominal pain or cramping 
acne 
back ache 
breast swelling or tenderness 
brown spots on exposed skin, possibly long-lasting 
changes in menstrual bleeding:
increased amounts of menstrual bleeding occurring at regular monthly periods 
heavier uterine bleeding between regular monthly periods 
lighter uterine bleeding between menstrual periods 
stopping of menstrual periods 
 
constipation 
decreased bone mineral density 
diarrhea 
dizziness 
fatigue 
heartburn 
hot flashes 
loss or gain of body, facial, or scalp hair 
loss of sexual desire 
mild headache 
mood changes 
nausea and vomiting 
nervousness 
pain or irritation at place of injection 
painful periods 
rapid heartbeat 
swelling of face, ankles, or feet 
trouble sleeping 
unusual tiredness or weakness 
Condoms (With a lowered risk, although I was specifically speaking about the pill, patch, shot, intrauterine device, vaginal ring, and other birth control that has huge risks while using them. Also, xenoestrogens do cause estrogen dominance, so taking birth control while using regular shampoo products, conditioner, lotions that seep into the skin can cause this, as well as pcos and other abnormalities, including in fish, causing them to become more female than male from the products that wash down our drains into their natural habitat. 



I may be making an appeal to nature fallacy here but I would rather choose nature than man made chemicals that cause cancer. Why are you posting here anyway, just to derail the thread? Do you have experience with birth control? Have you taken it? Did you have irregular periods from taking it? What about mood swings? How about larger breasts? Have you suffered from miscarriages because of birth control use? Wait, you're a guy, why are you quoting me again? Hmmmm.


----------



## Diogenes (Jun 30, 2011)

chip said:


> There are things in this world that are not poisons by nature. Water for example. It can become a poison. It is not one by nature.


This distinction doesn't make any sense, you're just using nature as if it was a nagical word.





> Here are side effects of birth control since you seem to think my post is that of anecdotal evidence.


Your post was of anedoctal evidence, the fact that you are now posting actual proven side effects doesn't change that.
By the way posting lists of side effects withou specifying what rare and infrequent mean or at least comparing them with the probability of other effects happening is just a scare tactic.



> may be making an appeal to nature fallacy here but I would rather choose nature than man made chemicals that cause cancer.


I could discuss the implications of the false dichotomy that you have set up (maybe without even realizing it) but I won't.
Yes, some o.c. can cause cancer: do you know the probability of that happening? do you know that the incidence of breast cancer rises in the first five years of use and then it goes back to normal? Or that o.c. prevent ovaric and endometrial cancer? Some side effects only happen because of other factors like a sedentary lifestyle or other unhealthy habits like smoking.




> why are you posting here anyway, just to derail the thread? Do you have experience with birth control? Have you taken it? Did you have irregular periods from taking it? What about mood swings? How about larger breasts? Have you suffered from miscarriages because of birth control use? Wait, you're a guy, why are you quoting me again? Hmmmm.


First of all I don't see how I am derailing anything here since I'm still IT. I'm posting here because I saw a post containig bad reasoning and either false or incomplete informations that someone without any knowledge of this issue could mistake as factual evidence.
Anyway I don't see how being a man has got to do with anything I said since my objections to your posts can be made by anyone regardless of one's gender.


edit it looks like I can not delete that tab you posted because I'm on a smartphone so I will fix it later.

EDIT: don't worry, I'm not going to answer anymore to your posts, you are so emotional that I doubt I could even write "you might be wrong" without you getting butthurt.


----------



## chip (Oct 12, 2011)

Diogenes said:


> This distinction doesn't make any sense, you're just using nature as if it was a nagical word.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Please, do explain why you came here to try and pick this apart in the first place? Did the OP ask anyone to argue on this topic about birth control, or did she ask to share your experience with it? Really, the latter is what she asked so that is why you are derailing. By the way, the side effects are explained to every patient by doctors, gynecologists, obgyns. My uncle is an obgyn and his knowledge has been passed down to my sister, myself and my mother. Also, I developed stage 2 and 3 cervical dysplasia for 6 years until I had it removed with laser ablation. I don't see how you don't grasp that the side effects of certain birth control methods are in fact real. My sister had a hysterectomy because of an IUD. Why don't you research more about the side effects of birth control pills and the other methods instead of trying to tear my experiences apart. The fact that you're not even explaining your own experiences or someone else's experiences about birth control shows that you came here just to start a petty fight. I suggest you go to the debate forum to do that because you're prolonging the derailing.

"What methods have you used, and how have they negatively or positively affected your health? What method would you recommend to others?"

How can you take that post and warp it into "What do you think of other's opinions on birth control?" 

You are not contributing to this topic at all, and I have reported you so hopefully these posts will be deleted so other people can feel more comfortable in posting their responses to the op's question. You could have easily sent me a PM and I would have responded. I'm done responding to you here.


----------



## zelder (Apr 17, 2011)

We used a pill (I don't remember which one) for the first year and a half. It worked well but then decided to have a baby. After the baby we used condoms and withdrawal. Withdrawal was used in the heat of the moment, I suppose that's why we had a second baby 18 months later. So then we tried the copper IUD. She experienced the same heavy bleeding in the early months that Laney did. It worked well for the three years we were on it. The copper IUD would be a little uncomfortable at times for me because my penis would at times hit the pointed tip of the IDU. My penis is not very long either. 

After the third baby my wife refused to use anything. She says she is tired of messing with her body. She wanted me to get fixed with a vasectomy but I refuse to do something so radically permanent. So we used condoms for a while but I really hate them. Gradually we started do withdrawal again but it's been working great for almost three years now. I think we're both less fertile now. I don't experience any early pre-ejaculate anymore so I can reliably pull out with almost no risk of pregnancy. 

Sex Study: Pull Out Withdrawal Method Rivals Condoms, Better Than No Birth Control - ABC News


----------



## Promethea (Aug 24, 2009)

Diogenes said:


> Every single thing is a "poison", what matters is how much of it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think that you should go back and read op, and observe which sub-forum this is in. This is not a debate about birth-control, but the op -actually- asking for those personal experiences.


----------

